# KB Indie Writers -- I have a bone to pick with you!



## rerussell (May 17, 2010)

That's right!  I'm talking about you...and you, and you over there.. and don't think because you're 'hiding' behind a half-orc that I don't see you, too.  Like that's going to work.  You're all the reason I have over 728 books and samples on my Kindle! That's right SEVEN. HUNDRED. TWENTY. EIGHT!

I bought my Kindle in May so I could have and reread all the favorite books I'd had to donate over the years because I didn't have anymore shelf space.  And then be able to purchase and keep books from my favorite authors.

Were you happy with that NOOOOoooo!  You had to tempt me with angles, vampires, half-orcs, redeemed thieves, witches, superhero marshmellows, thrillers, mysteries, jade owls, officials in ancient China, great sci-fi and gods with bad hair days.  Oh, no -- did I just say that?!!?  Great, now one of you will write a story about a god with a bad hair day and I have to get that book, too.

So I want you to remember this -- I know who you are and I'm keeping my eye on you!  And that includes you over there trying to blend in with the angle-demon.

-------------------------------------------------------------

Seriously,  I'd really like to thank all of you for the WONDERFUL books you've written and/or recommended.  Before I got my Kindle, I'd almost given up on trying new authors.  I read a lot and the price of paperbacks has gotten a little to high for me AND it seemed like all the 'new' writers were just reworking (and poorly at that) whatever the newest story fad is/was.  

I check here first, to see what gems are being offered and have been delighted in everything I've sampled and downloaded.  Because of you, I no longer hesitate in trying a new author or book.  

The last time I was this excited about choosing books and sampling genres, was when I was about 12-13 and mom turned me loose in the library; telling me I was old enough pick out my own books and to try a little bit of everything.

Thank you again for all the wonderful selections and reading please!  But I'm still keeping my eye on you.

Ruth


----------



## Daniel Arenson (Apr 11, 2010)

rerussell said:


> So I want you to remember this -- I know who you are and I'm keeping my eye on you! And that includes you over there trying to blend in with the angle-demon.


You talkin to me?

You got a problem with angel-demons?

Cuz you know... if you do... I'm going to have to write a few sequels, just to fill up your Kindle until smokes comes out of it.

Thanks, Ruth. Great post.


----------



## rerussell (May 17, 2010)

Yes, I am talkin' to you!  Though I have to admit, I'm not sure how to answer.  If I DO have a problem with angle-demons, you'll write more sequels (yippee!).  If I DON'T have a problem with angle-demons, does that mean you WON'T write more sequels 

Uhh...ok... yeah, I have a problem with angel-demons!

I'm putting you on notice -- If you fill up my Kindle with sequels and smoke starts coming out of it -- you'll have to get me a new Kindle.  So there!   And that goes for the rest of you indie writers, too.

Ruth


----------



## rscully (Jun 5, 2010)

Not sure if I'm one of the group you mentioned, but thank you! Readers who are as enthusiastic as you are a high, wow!

Hey, all the best!


----------



## terryr (Apr 24, 2010)

What a nice post. Whether or not part of the 728 books on your Kindle, it's great to see/hear someone so happy with what they've been reading from indies. Warmed the cockles of me heart, it did!

Good work, fellow authors! 

And wishing you many more hours of satisfied reading. (And wishing for unlimited funds to help with that.  )


----------



## farrellclaire (Mar 5, 2010)

Someone who has downloaded more samples than me! Yes! Now when my OH tells me I'm insane and can't possibly get through all of these downloads (watch me), I can point at Ruth and say, See? I'm not _that _ bad!

JK - it's great that you're giving indies a chance and you're happy with what you're getting.


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2010)

Haha, nice work, Ruth! I should have you know I was this close to writing about superhero marshmallows! That monster guy from Ghost Busters was totally given a bad rap!


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish (Feb 1, 2010)

rerussell said:


> That's right! I'm talking about you...and you, and you over there.. and don't think because you're 'hiding' behind a half-orc that I don't see you, too.


*looks behind him*

McAfee, I think he spotted you.

David Dalglish

p.s.

Thanks for the post. It put a smile on my face .


----------



## N. Gemini Sasson (Jul 5, 2010)

You know, I was almost afraid to peek in here.  Had my head down, ready for a berating.

But that was so heartwarming to hear, Ruth.  Thanks for taking the time.


----------



## MLPMom (Nov 27, 2009)

I couldn't agree more with this thread! Until I got my Kindle and came here of course, I am ashamed to admit I didn't even know about Indie authors let alone read any. And now some of my most favorite authors are Indie authors. I am hooked!


----------



## Rye (Nov 18, 2008)

That's a really nice post, Ruth. 728, eh? So how long do you think it's gonna take you to go through all that? I can't even imagine having a TBR list that long.


----------



## R. M. Reed (Nov 11, 2009)

I hope I can earn a place in that TBR list, even if you never get to it. Unless my superheros are the marshmallows you mentioned. I didn't think they were marshmallows, but what do I know?


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

I loved your email, Ruth!

I'm not trying to add salt to the wound , but I have a couple of Amazon Listmania lists. Almost all of the books on my lists are written by Kindle Boards indie authors.

http://www.amazon.com/Favorite-books-I-ve-read-on-my-Kindle/lm/R28P9G0HSPJUAE/ref=cm_lm_byauthor_title_full

http://www.amazon.com/My-favorite-short-story-collections-on-my-Kindle/lm/R2T5BUZOKD5YX6/ref=cm_lm_byauthor_title_full

Cheers,
JimC


----------



## 13893 (Apr 29, 2010)

Thank you, Ruth. I am certain that I'm not on your Kindle, but your sentiment is lovely.


----------



## Linda S. Prather Author (Jun 25, 2010)

Ruth, thank you for one of the nicest threads I've read.  I have to admit I share your enthusiam for Indie authors.  Since learning I can download a book for 99 cents or less than $5.00 I'm back to reading again, and I love it.  I think you've gone a long way in making our day and putting a smile on a lot of faces.  Thank you.


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2010)

rerussell said:


> That's right! I'm talking about you...and you, and you over there.. and don't think because you're 'hiding' behind a half-orc that I don't see you, too. Like that's going to work. You're all the reason I have over 728 books and samples on my Kindle! That's right SEVEN. HUNDRED. TWENTY. EIGHT!
> 
> I bought my Kindle in May so I could have and reread all the favorite books I'd had to donate over the years because I didn't have anymore shelf space. And then be able to purchase and keep books from my favorite authors.
> 
> ...


Awwww... You're so kind. People like you make me want to write more books!


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Yellow Superhero Marshmallow?  If so, be careful, you might miss your stop on your commute.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

Great post, Ruth! I have about half the number of samples and books that you have, and many of them are from indie authors, several of whom I've gotten to know a bit here on the KB. I would have missed out on some wonderful reads and some really interesting people had I not been give my K2 for Mother's Day in 2009.

I often say I have never been bored, which is the truth, and I want people who think they are bored to get on board the indie author train and be prepared for quite a ride.


----------



## Travis haselton (Jul 24, 2010)

I don't think I hide behind anyone. (As he peeks around Rye James)   seriously though keep it up we all enjoy people reading our stuff much less liking it that much.


----------



## Gordon Ryan (Aug 20, 2010)

Ruth, (and other readers who posted) I am honored by your thoughts. We all are. While I served as a city manager for most of my working career, I discovered that when people came to the city council meetings, it was generally to complain about something which raised their ire. If not, they stayed home and watched American Idol, took their kids to the soccer match, or just got on with their lives. Very seldom did someone come to say, _"Thank you for a good job fixing that road last week, or the new basketball court, etc."_

The same applies to readers it would seem. For someone to take the time and effort you did to let us know that you are pleased, even tongue-in-cheek pleased, is wonderful and it bolsters the spirit. It's probably good for another million words between us as we strive to get you up to 1,000. (Remember, the K3 is touted to be able to hold up to 3,000)

My deepest appreciation for your courtesy . . . and humor.

Gordon Ryan


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

A&E's new series, eHoarder, offers a look inside the lives of people whose excessive sampling is so out of control that they're lives are verging on the precipice of a personal crisis!

All I can say is... (((Ruth)))


----------



## jackwestjr_author (Aug 19, 2010)

A refreshing perspective.  Spread the word.


----------



## Daniel Pyle (Aug 13, 2010)

Ruth,

Knowing there are readers like you out there makes me want to pull an all-nighter and write until my fingers bleed.  Thank you so much for posting your thoughts.

*puts on reader hat*

Since joining Kindle Boards, I've also added a slew of indie books to my TBR list (although not quite 728   ).  I've found some fantastic reads, and I hope everybody keeps up the good work.  A few years ago, I had reached a point where I thought I had run out of new authors to try and would have to start rereading some of my old favorites.  Now, thanks to all of you, I can't imagine living long enough to read everything on my list.


----------



## Daphne (May 27, 2010)

How refreshing to hear such an enthusiastic, positive view (I entered the thread with trepidation). I'm glad your adventurous reading spirit has led you into interesting literary places. I too have been delighted by what I've discovered in my exploration of Indie books, although I can't compete with your tally, Ruth.


----------



## David Derrico (Nov 18, 2009)

rerussell said:


> superhero marshmellows


Is it safe to assume this is the superhero marshmallow you're talking about?  Or is someone else out there using a marshmallow as their title character??

Either way, thank you very much for your positive words -- you've certainly brightened my day, and I'm sure that's true for several other authors around here as well. Most of us are really doing all this to share our stories with readers (it's sure not because it pays better than a day job), and the hours we spend are in the hopes of evoking a reaction like yours. It's what keeps us going, what we use to drive away the demons of self-doubt and depression, and what makes writing worthwhile. So thank you.

And sorry if we busted your budget and made your Kindle run out of memory!


----------



## Dawn McCullough White (Feb 24, 2010)

What a lovely post.  I have no idea if I'm one of the 728 on your Kindle but knowing Opal I suspect he'd take a bow anyway.

Dawn


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

Ruth, without you, we'd be nothing.  We thank you from the bottom of our hearts.  Perhaps Kindle can use you in a commercial to demonstrate the disk capacity of their device!


----------



## MariaESchneider (Aug 1, 2009)

rerussell said:


> That's right! I'm talking about you...and you, and you over there.. and don't think because you're 'hiding' behind a half-orc that I don't see you, too. Like that's going to work. You're all the reason I have over 728 books and samples on my Kindle! That's right SEVEN. HUNDRED. TWENTY. EIGHT!
> 
> I bought my Kindle in May so I could have and reread all the favorite books I'd had to donate over the years because I didn't have anymore shelf space. And then be able to purchase and keep books from my favorite authors.
> 
> ...


Gosh, Ruth, you may have just made yourself the most popular poster out here. Thanks not only for your support but for sharing your excitement. I guess that's why we keep writing.


----------



## rerussell (May 17, 2010)

Hi Everyone,

Wow! Your kind words are making me blush .  It was my pleasure to let you know how much I'm enjoying all your wonderful offerings.  You all put your hearts and souls into these stories and the least I could do is to let you know how much I appreciate it.  I've also taken the challenge to review the books I read on either Amazon or Smashwords.

I go to ComicCon every year and my favorite parts are the author panels and book signings afterwards.  The panels have introduced me to new writers and the signings give me the opportunity to talk with the authors (and tell the ones whose books I've read), that I enjoy their work and why.

Also, in the spirit of full disclosure -- I have to admit that about 35 of the samples are for my DH (I'm trying to convert him) -- and about 25 - 35% of the samples and books are from (gasp) main stream authors; plus the afore mentioned replacement books (hard copies I didn't have shelf space for).

I've found the best way to conserve disk space, is to read the sample, type the title/author/cost into my Excel worksheet and then delete the sample -- so I can add more!  Some of the authors who responded to the post I hadn't 'met' before, so you can now count yourselves as one of the reasons my Kindle whimpers when I turn it on, since I had to sample your books, too!

Hope you're all happy with yourselves   Some people's kids....

Ruth


----------



## stacydan (Jul 20, 2009)

I hear ya Ruth!  I've had my K2 for about 14 months now and today I ran out of memory at 1243 items (240 of which are Samples!), so I had to clear up some memory so I can download more samples and books lol!  I have found SO many wonderful books by indie authors, at awesome prices, and have been very impressed with the quality of writing, the creative storytelling, and the amazing talent on these boards!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Gentle Reminder:  this thread is in the Book CORNER, so while it's designed to thank many of our member-authors, please remember there is no self-promotion allowed.  

"Thanks for mentioning mine" is o.k.

"You should try mine too, here it is" is NOT

Several of the latter sort of posts have and will continue to be deleted. 

Ann
Book Corner/Bazaar moderator


----------



## TulipTrainer (Jun 6, 2010)

I sort of feel bad like I should've been the one to write the OP. I've found so many great books here that I'm considering getting a second kindle to hold them all. My husband jokes that I should just direct deposit some of my paycheck to Amazon each month. 

So keep working hard on your craft because I'll be waiting here for the next great story to strike my fancy!


----------



## Ty Johnston (Jun 19, 2009)

Ruth, and everyone else who posted, thanks for this. All of you made my night! It was nice to see a different-than-usual take on indie authors.


----------



## J.M Pierce (May 13, 2010)

Ruth, thanks for making me smile. What a wonderful way to start the day.

Have a great weekend and enjoy all of those books.

Take care,
J.M.


----------



## John Brinling (Jul 25, 2010)

There should be morelike you out there.  Keep reading and complaining.  We'll do what we can to keep you downloading.


----------



## Shayne Parkinson (Mar 19, 2010)

What a great post, Ruth! Thank you for starting this thread.


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

Thanks...it is a nasty addiction, isn't it?     I'm a long-time fan as well as an author, and (for example) was delighted to see Dave Cullen here to promote his books and chat. Have always enjoyed how approachable most other writers are. Your words are appreciated.


----------



## D. Nathan Hilliard (Jun 5, 2010)

rerussell said:


> Great, now one of you will write a story about a god with a bad hair day and I have to get that book, too.
> 
> Ruth


Hmmm....perhaps a god OF bad hair days. Khrem doesn't have one of those...yet.


----------



## Sandra Edwards (May 10, 2010)

Thanks for the great post, Ruth! People like you are what makes being an indie author worthwhile 

Sandy


----------



## Holly A Hook (Sep 19, 2010)

Seven Hundred and Twenty-Eight?  Wow.  Just...wow.  I'm lucky to be able to read two books a month with my schedule.  How do you keep up?


----------



## MosesSiregarIII (Jul 15, 2010)

Thanks for being awesome, Ruth.


----------



## Genaro Zamora (Jul 6, 2010)

Wow, thanks for this post. Always a pleasure to hear about a reader enjoying ones writings. Thanks to all the readers out their.


----------



## donna callea (Dec 25, 2009)

Ruth,
Just wondering.  Are you the lone reader who sampled my book about an angel who helps people having bad hair days?  Or are you just interested in books featuring a god who HAS a bad hair day.  If so, I'll be glad to rewrite my novel to your specifications.
In any case, thank you for encouraging indies and for not listening to all those who'd tell you:  "What? Are you crazy? Don't encourage them!"


----------



## traceya (Apr 26, 2010)

Ruth - as a writer you made me shed an actual tear - *you are the reason we write*.

As a reader I'm totally in agreement, I had *no idea* how much great talent was out there that traditional publishers have overlooked.

Three cheers for Ruth and all readers out there


----------



## Gabriela Popa (Apr 7, 2010)

Ruth,

What a lovely post!  It made me laugh - not knowing where you'll go with that title.  Don't worry, the next Kindle will hold 200,000 titles.  And so on, exponentially.  Never lose hope.  The only liniting factor will be the capacity of our brain.  
  

Gabriela


----------



## Gordon Ryan (Aug 20, 2010)

Gabriela Popa said:


> The only liniting factor will be the capacity of our brain.
> 
> 
> Gabriela


Or our wallet!!!

Gordon Ryan


----------



## purplepen79 (May 6, 2010)

If a book falls open in the forest (or in this case a Kindle falls in the forest), and there is no one there to read it, does it still make an impact?  Without readers, an author can still write.  However, readers are necessary if a story is to have any life beyond that of its creator.  Readers breathe soul into a story and decide whether it dies--or continues on to become a classic, a state of immortality where a story far outlasts its original creator.

Thank you so much for your post, Ruth--I wish you and all others on Kindleboards happy reading!


----------



## karinlib (Jan 1, 2010)

I completely agree with this thread.  I have just about the same amount of books as the orginator (op) of the thread.  I cannot stop buying anything that someone suggests is a good book, it's an addiction, and if I see the announcement for the sequel, I am right on it.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Holly A Hook said:


> Seven Hundred and Twenty-Eight? Wow. Just...wow. I'm lucky to be able to read two books a month with my schedule. How do you keep up?


Well, I won't say I have 728 on my Kindle, only about 350-400 unread.. I remove the ones I have read. So in the last 10 months I have removed 390+. So I really have about 1 year's worth currently ON my Kindle. However, I totally agree with the OP in wanting to THANK all of you lovely writers for fueling my reading addiction.


----------



## Michael J. Scott (Sep 2, 2010)

purplepen79 said:


> If a book falls open in the forest (or in this case a Kindle falls in the forest), and there is no one there to read it, does it still make an impact? Without readers, an author can still write. However, readers are necessary if a story is to have any life beyond that of its creator. Readers breathe soul into a story and decide whether it dies--or continues on to become a classic, a state of immortality where a story far outlasts its original creator.
> 
> Thank you so much for your post, Ruth--I wish you and all others on Kindleboards happy reading!


Absolutely! It's comments from readers that make me want to keep writing. Thank you Ruth, et al, for all your encouraging comments. It gets pretty lonely out here in writer world, where there's nothing but me, a computer, and the words in my head I'mtrying desperately to squeeze through my fingertips. Easy to look at low sales numbers and think, "Is it really worth it?"

Of course, that's not why most of us write, but it does happen.

So please, keep reading, and by all means - tell everyone about the books you love!


----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

There's nothing like a good, ample sample! Thanks for being willing to try our work, you guys! (Ruth, Karen, et. al.) If this is a disorder, I hope they never find the cure!  

After all, its only story-telling if you share it...


----------



## kae (May 3, 2010)

Hiya Ruth.
Thanks so much! With so many trying to run down the Indy authors (especially Kindle indies) it's great to have a reader in our corner.

Let us know when you have 1000 on the kindle. (I have 25 on mine and thought that was a lot).


----------



## JumpingShip (Jun 3, 2010)

Ruth--I'll keep it short since you have so much to read already. Thank you for the wonderful post.


----------



## Rai Aren (Apr 26, 2009)

Hi Ruth,

What a sweet post! Like others, I thought this thread was going to take a different turn, so what a happy relief to see the warm & funny welcome!

Thanks for taking the time to put such positive energy & support out there for indie scribes  

Happy reading always!

Rai


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2010)

Russell,
I could recomend a couple of good cheap Kindle books you might be interested in.


----------



## D.A. Boulter (Jun 11, 2010)

Thank you, Ruth.  You've made a lot of people feel good.  I have a suggestion:  Get a second Kindle, so you don't run out of room.  Just joking.  728.  I am amazed . . . though, considering the time that has elapsed between now and the original post, I'm sure that 728 is no longer accurate.

Live the joy,

Doug.


----------



## TomMWiseman (Sep 10, 2010)

Hi Ruth,

What a truly remarkable and wonderful post. It's great that someone out there appreciates the hard work and efforts of the indie author.
Self publishing for the Kindle certainly opens up some doors that would otherwise be closed to authors.

Thank you for delighting us with your kind words.
  Tom


----------



## Fixxer (Sep 17, 2010)

Love your enthusiasm for books!


----------



## starhawk (Sep 24, 2010)

Forgive this dumb question, but just what is an Indie writer. Is it me because I bypassed traditional publishers and put BORROWED TROUBLE directly on kindle?


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

*Hoot! Hoot!*

which in Chinese is

_Hoot! Hoot!_

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## robins777 (Aug 10, 2010)

I have in the region of 400 books on my Kindle now and of those about 100 are samples from Indi authors, most of the others are free books. Of those 100 samples I have  downloaded I have bought 6 books so far with another 10 or so lined up to buy in the future. So all you Indie authors keep writing and posting samples and I am sure myself and others will keep buying.


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

Topped 100 again. Plus the 100 at home, not even counting the ones I've written. Have a feeling we all have that in common..


----------



## John Brinling (Jul 25, 2010)

Thanks Ruth.  You have made my day and apparently that of quite a few others.
I thought I abused the download sample ability but you make me look positively careful.  I'm sure most of us authors love it when people take a look at our work even if they decide against a full read.  What I would love is a critique from these people.  What stopped them from going forward?  Was it the writing, the plotting, the characters, what?  Amazon should provide a mechanism for a reader to make a quick comment on what they've just sampled.  It would help immensely.

Again, thanks for your great post.  One of you goes a long way.

John Brinling


----------



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

Great post, Ruth and ICA The Indie Authors are truly amazing


----------



## SandyLu562 (May 8, 2010)

HAHAHA Ruth!

I second that! I'm just under 200 books behind you and the "angle demons". Like you, many of my books are "indie" or directly from e-publishers (think the wonderful Baen site)

my Kindle has around 3/4 of a gig left ... YIKES that seems so small.

So my thanks to our wonderful authors join yours Ruth. It's so much fun to find such well written books "off the beaten path"!

/HUGS the Authors

PS Coincidentally, this is Banned Book Week! Are there any Indie Authors out there whose books have been banned? There are some wonderful books on the lists floating around the 'net.


----------



## Guest (Sep 26, 2010)

SandyLu562 said:


> Are there any Indie Authors out there whose books have been banned?


Considering how many major publications, reviewers, and bloggers refuse to touch self-published work, in a way you could say that all of our books have been banned.


----------

